# Bupropion -- Does the rush wear off over time?



## Lovesick Loner (Oct 19, 2009)

As my doc suggested, I started to taper off my 20mg Citalopram dose today and took my first 150 mg Bupropion SR. Wow! :shock It was like night and day. I instantly felt like I had an adrenaline rush and could actually think again. The physical energy was very refreshing, but I started getting a little foggy brained later in the day. I'm only taking 1 pill for the first week, then doubling the doseage. I hope the energy/concentration effect does not wear off after you take it for a few weeks.

I was complaining in another thread about how citalopram was making me like an incoherent zombie. I wish I would have known about this drug earlier. I can't tell if my body is just rejoicing from getting less of that sedative $4.00 junk, or if the Bupropion is really that stimulating and effective. Should I expect these effects to continue?


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Once your body adjusts you do lose that 'rush' but you'll still feel great. Remember, its not supposed to make you happy, its supposed to make you not-depressed. I started on 150 and each time my dose increased, I noticed the 'rush' you're talking about for a few days, then it leveled out. 

That said, I'm at 450mg/day now and I feel great. Hasn't done much for my Social Anxiety, but my depression? GONE.

Good luck!


----------



## Lovesick Loner (Oct 19, 2009)

sda0 said:


> Once your body adjusts you do lose that 'rush' but you'll still feel great. Remember, its not supposed to make you happy, its supposed to make you not-depressed. I started on 150 and each time my dose increased, I noticed the 'rush' you're talking about for a few days, then it leveled out.
> 
> That said, I'm at 450mg/day now and I feel great. Hasn't done much for my Social Anxiety, but my depression? GONE.
> 
> Good luck!


Ah, I knew the rush was too good to be true! Well, if it works on depression without making me a zombie, it's worth it. Would you say your dose makes your anxiety worse or no change? Any brain fog or disconnected feeling on the higher dose?

I've pretty much accepted that ADs won't work on my anxiety, but at least not being depressed is something to look forward to.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Lovesick Loner said:


> Ah, I knew the rush was too good to be true! Well, if it works on depression without making me a zombie, it's worth it. Would you say your dose makes your anxiety worse or no change? Any brain fog or disconnected feeling on the higher dose?
> 
> I've pretty much accepted that ADs won't work on my anxiety, but at least not being depressed is something to look forward to.


It didn't do anything for my anxiety, except that my depression went away so I actually felt like leaving my bed  ... Hard to be social in your room.

No brain fog, no disconnected feeling...besides the rush, after higher doses, I would have no appetite for a day or two and felt queasy for a few brief periods.

I am absolutely a supporter of Wellbutrin/Buproprion/Budeprion (same thing) and I honestly think it saved me from becoming a complete shut in. And did so without the emotionless zombie side effects you often hear about with ADs.


----------

